# DIY Tricycle?



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Any tips on how to make a tricycle out of old bike parts? Could be two wheels in either the front or back, metal or wooden framed, whatever. I don't know how to weld (yet....) but otherwise can fabricate well enough. Cargo capacity would be nice, and having it not be too sketchy would be a good thing.
Two wheels in the rear would make for a fairly challenging drive train assembly, as well as how to support the outer ends of the axles, or getting strong enough axles.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

you could look at the British racing tricycles. Just be careful not to tip over, the steering is counter-intuitive

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

Thanks! Very interesting.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Did you find anything else interesting? I'm starting my welding class in 2 weeks and want to build a tricycle for my project.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't ever do anything with this project. Not knowing how to weld is a serious setback...
here is a good company for some inspiration
http://www.worksman.com/
if you get something rolling, post it up!


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's my spin on the challenge.............I call it the Suicycle, very scary at speed. :thumbsup: 
You gotta learn to weld but once you start chopin up things and heatin tubes together you will be pleased. A good start is to check out a book called "Atomic Zombie's Bike Builder's Bonanza".........all in the name of fun.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

That think looks crazy. Is that a hand brake? how'd you steer?

There are some great bikes here for inspiration. 
http://www.atomiczombie.com/gallery-trike.htm
The Green one added on Feb-20-07 is my goal.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

It steers from under the seat.......I used the heatube/head-set/stem from the "donor frame" and bolted the axle through the stem instead of the original handle bars.......it's total getto.
Thanks, that Zombie link is awesome! Lots of ideas..........so many projects so little time.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

plz think lower center of gravity! they outlawed 3 wheeled atv's for a reason!


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't think the OP is looking for a performance oriented trike, just a project (that obviously didn't happen.)


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

Man, the Zombie has come a long way since I first saw his book with the tall bike built out of EMT. Super scary but you gotta love the guys pure quest for fun.

Anybody got any ideas for turning a regular bike into a cargo trike? I have an old donor Cannondale with a headshock. I'd like to turn it into cargo bike for work but it being alum is a challenge.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

4130 would be better for a cargo bike. and which old cannondale?


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

nogod said:


> plz think lower center of gravity! they outlawed 3 wheeled atv's for a reason!


For the same reason they had to put a warning on the top of your coffee. Rode one for years and never came close to tipping, but I have also never spilt hot beverages on myself.


----------



## KmCowham (Dec 6, 2005)

*Trike rear end*

I have a cheap mild steel trike rear end kit (read J and B special - Miami Sun) 
I'd be willing to part with if someone wants to check it out. I had the same aspirations a few months ago, but have since given up. It didn't cost me much. I'd send it your way for just shipping.

Included are rear end w/ slider type DO's, bearings (4X Sealed type - installed), Axle, Freewheel mount, Key, Drive and non driven 36 hole cheap steel hubs. Powder coated Black.

PM for photos or w/ shipping info.

Sorry Walt, didn't intend this as spam. More as an offer.


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody got a source for trike hubs/wheels other than Phil Wood?


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

Just a word of advice...if you do plan on going for two wheels in the back and one in the front, you really only need to power just one of the rear wheels. It will allow for tighter cornering. But if this is not important too you, than the two wheel drive will be fine.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

yea one is great for road but if your going off road then 2 wheel 'locked' is the only way cause it sucks to sit there and spin. 4-wheel drive would be cool, with articulating suspension. lol use 29 wheels. MONSTER QUAD!!!


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

This is the type of thing I would start with such a simple idea....a tricycle lets say. 
Then turn it into a 'quad'..then disk brakes....independent suspension....four wheel drive...roll cage...and then! power steering! 
Anyway, I'd check out this site. I found it a while back and posted it here. There are some pretty decent ideas (as well as what you're prob looking for)

http://www.geocities.com/rcgilmore3/index.html


----------

